

Basecamp doubles starter plan price - simonk
http://mercurygrove.com/2010/10/basecamp-doubles-entry-fee-%E2%80%93-what%E2%80%99s-up/

======
heresy
I didn't mind paying the $24/month to use it for running my side contracting
jobs, but they seriously aren't good enough that I'd consider it worth paying
double the amount for the same feature set.

EDIT: Looks like they just dropped the Basic plan from signup options, I'm
still on it, Plus is now the entry level plan.

------
bhiggins
something has to pay for those four day work weeks and Isilon storage

